# Tutt'al più



## iqmangel

¡Hola a todos!

¿Alguien podría ayudarme a traducir la expresión "tutt'al più"? Específicamente la escuché en una canción de Laura Pausini que lleva título esa frase. Dice algo así como:

*"Perché tutt'al più 
Potresti farmi male tu 
Ma potrei farti del male anch'io"*

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## traduttrice

"_*Eventualmente*_" me parece mejor que "más que nada" o "en cualquier/todo caso".


----------



## llenyador

Yo diría "como mucho".


----------



## marziacara

Yo diria.." *al massimo*
potresti farmi male tu
ma potrei farti del male anch'io"

Ciao a tutti


----------



## llenyador

Si...pero *al massimo* es italiano*...*Y lo que buscamos es la traducción al español de *tutt'al più*.


----------



## Silvia10975

Yo diría "a lo más" o "como mucho".
Quería añadir que en italiano se escribe también "tuttalpiù".
 Silvia


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi:
Como mucho.
En todo caso.


Sobre todo la primera.


----------



## llenyador

s10975 said:


> Yo diría "a lo más" o "como mucho".
> Quería añadir que en italiano se escribe también "tuttalpiù".
> Silvia


 

Scusa Silvia! ma mi sa che i due modi sono buoni: tuutt'al più o tuttalpiù...


----------



## Silvia10975

Por supuesto, se escribe de las dos maneras, quise decir que se escribe _también_ todo junto 
¿Y la primera opción que puse sería correcta como traducción?


----------



## la italianilla

s10975 said:


> Por supuesto, se escribe de las dos maneras, quise decir que se escribe _también_ todo junto



Non lo sapevo  ho sempre saputo solo tutt'al più...buono a sapersi, grazie 



s10975 said:


> ¿Y la primera opción que puse sería correcta como traducción?





> Yo diría "a lo más" o "como mucho".
> Silvia



estoy de acuerdo  ahora esperamos a los nativos


----------



## llenyador

s10975 said:


> Yo diría "a lo más" o "como mucho".
> Quería añadir que en italiano se escribe también "tuttalpiù".
> Silvia


 
Perdona, antes leyéndote  me había saltado el "también"....
*A lo más* es correcto. Y creo que va muy bien.


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Muy bien entonces y gracias!
¿La frase así cómo suena?
*Porque** a lo más/como mucho 
Podrías hacerme daño tú 
Mas yo también podría hacerlo a ti

*


----------



## Cristina.

Porque a lo sumo/como mucho/ todo lo más (più letterale, jejeje)
podrías hacerme daño tú
pero también podría hacértelo yo (a ti).

Mas non si usa nello spagnolo odierno, è letterario, antiquato, non è che sia in disuso ma è scomparso in questa accezione. Si usa solo "pero".


----------



## xeneize

No diría que _*mas*_ no se usa nunca, quizás hablando no (o casi), pero escribiendo sí...sobre todo en las canciones...y en los libros.
Recuerdo la canción de Lunapop traducida al castellano, como ejemplo, "mas se ha quedado algo grande entre tú y yo..." 
La Rae no lo da como anticuado.
Respecto de las acepciones, una cualquiera de las propuestas, están muy bien.


----------



## Cristina.

In Spagna non si usa nel parlato (attenzione!, parlo della stragrande maggioranza, visto che l'ho sentito in qualche paese, così come "menester" anziché "necesario")
Anche nel "credo" hanno sostituito "mas líbranos del mal, amén" con "pero líbranos del mal, amén", e la Chiesa è irrigidita con le cose antiche.

Ovviamente, ho detto che è letterario (aggiungerei che gli scrittori odierni (almeno quelli spagnoli) non usano "mas" (forse ce n'è qualcuno, non lo so, ma non ci credo)
Neanche il DRAE. dice che menester ,fetén e pardiez siano obsoleti.


----------



## Malaia

¿Podría significar "todo lo más" ? como diciendo que el máximo que puede hacer es hacerle daño...como ella tambien podría hacerselo a él


----------



## iqmangel

¡ Hola !

Muchísimas gracias a todos, sus traducciones me han dado una idea bastante clara de lo que significa la expresión. =)


----------



## xeneize

Creo que la perspectiva de _mas_ y de su uso cambie respecto de las zonas y de los ámbitos, por supuesto. Yo nunca lo dije, pero sí lo encontré mucho en literatura, ahora me tocaría averiguar a qué época medianamente se remontaba, si reciente o más antigua...
Pero lo oí también en alguna canción reciente, además de la que cité: si se me ocurrirán te las diré.
Respecto de _menester_, viste, depende, yo tampoco eso considero anticuado, aunque se oiga muchísimo menos.
_Fetén_ y _pardiez_ en cambio nunca los usé


----------



## gatogab

llenyador said:


> Si...pero *al massimo* es italiano*...*Y lo que buscamos es la traducción al español de *tutt'al più*.


*AL MAXIMO, EN ESPAÑOL*



s10975 said:


> ¡Muy bien entonces y gracias!
> ¿La frase así cómo suena?


 
esta es mi idea
*Porque** a lo más*
*Podrías hacerme daño tú *
*Pero yo también podría hacerlo a ti*
*gatogab*


----------



## Silvia10975

Grazie mille!
Silvia


----------



## Mister Draken

También puede ser a lo sumo.

a lo sumo

1. loc. adv. A lo más, al mayor grado, número, cantidad, etc., a que puede llegar alguien o algo.

2. loc. adv. Cuando más, si acaso.


----------

